# [RISOLTO]problemi con "emerge --oneshot portage"

## pigreco

Salve,

qualcuno mi sa dare una mano per risolvere questo conflitto sorto dopo un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 e il conseguente suggerito 

```
emerge --oneshot portage
```

```
emerge --oneshot portage

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.3.3 [2.7.3-r2, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.3] USE="gdbm hardened ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1 [2.1.12.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1 ("<sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1" is hard blocking dev-lang/python-3.3.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/sandbox-2.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sandbox-2.2 required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-lang/python-3.3.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/python:3.3 required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7[ssl] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-lang/python[xml] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/python required by (app-admin/python-updater-0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7 required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-lang/python required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/python required by @selected

    >=dev-lang/python-2.6[xml] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

grazie,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Mon Mar 17, 2014 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigreco

risolto seguendo le indicazioni trovate qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-980546-highlight-sysapps+sandbox2+6r1.html

e impostando 

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2
```

in make.conf

----------

